# Can you store a splitter outside?



## Auzzie Gumtree (Oct 22, 2013)

just noticed Backwoods Savage post and he mentioned that he had stored his splitter outside. I am thinking of getting a splitter in the next couple of weeks and don't have anywhere to store it until i build the Wood Shed. Is it ok to store the splitter outside under a tarp for a few months. It will be our spring/ summer and maybe fall but we still get a fair bit of rain.


----------



## Beer Belly (Oct 22, 2013)

All I can say, is my Wife tells me "NO !"


----------



## Swampy (Oct 23, 2013)

Its not going to hurt anything short term but I gotta say I hate keeping anything worth a darn out in the weather!  Short term has a way of turning into long term...
Cover your exh with a can if its vertical so rain can't get in, same with fuel and hyd tank caps and vents.  If your land allows you could park it between two trees and make a tent of sorts between with your tarp and let it breath.  Sometimes tarps sweat so bad that it may aswell be in the rain but if its able to breath and vent great...

Also retract your cylinder all the way in so the rod end doesn't rust and pit

Just some ideas-


----------



## Fifelaker (Oct 23, 2013)

Mine has been out side for over a year with no damage. I had a cover from a Jet Ski given to me that is almost a "fitted" cover.


----------



## tymbee (Oct 23, 2013)

Biggest problem at our place is MICE! Splitter was outside over the winter and not used for a few months. It was covered which only created a nice little shelter for the blasted things. They ate completely though the top of the gas tank. Why they found that a desirable meal I've no idea. They ate though other lines and just made a mess of things in general. Might not have been that much different it stored in the garage either I suppose given they apparently have keys for easy entry into everything around here. :-(




Auzzie Gumtree said:


> just noticed Backwoods Savage post and he mentioned that he had stored his splitter outside. I am thinking of getting a splitter in the next couple of weeks and don't have anywhere to store it until i build the Wood Shed. Is it ok to store the splitter outside under a tarp for a few months. It will be our spring/ summer and maybe fall but we still get a fair bit of rain.


----------



## jeffesonm (Oct 23, 2013)

My buddy stores his splitter outside and mice nest down in the engine... they come out when he pulls the starter cord, although generally not in one piece.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Oct 23, 2013)

tymbee said:


> Biggest problem at our place is MICE! Splitter was outside over the winter and not used for a few months. It was covered which only created a nice little shelter for the blasted things. They ate completely though the top of the gas tank. Why they found that a desirable meal I've no idea. They ate though other lines and just made a mess of things in general. Might not have been that much different it stored in the garage either I suppose given they apparently have keys for easy entry into everything around here. :-(


I think mice just eat compulsively.  I had some find their way into the under-sink storage in the kitchen, and they ate up four sponges, two of them plastic, two bars of soap, and most amazing, an entire box of Brillo.  I shoulda paid attention to the cats sitting in front of the sink all evening.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Oct 23, 2013)

I wouldn't do it, especially if your buying it brand new...


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Oct 23, 2013)

my splitter is stored indoors but the manufacturer sells a cover for it. I'm sure its ok to have it be out but If I were you and a woodshed is in the near future, get er done!


----------



## Auzzie Gumtree (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks guys - i am thinking a temporary fix might be to build a small crate like structure out of a couple of pallets and cover in a tarp. and put under a couple of trees with a bit of extra cover. it will be under cover in the wood shed by next winter..........


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 23, 2013)

Yup. There sits the splltter. This splitter was stored like this for almost 20 years. We've split well over 200 cord of wood with it. So how has it lasted? So far our repair costs have been zero. Tires are in fine condition (2 planks under the tires when stored). No rust. You can see it without the cover elsewhere on this forum as I recall posting a video we made when splitting some wood for a neighbor this summer. So, can you store a splitter outdoors? I do agree if you can store it indoors it is better and once we built the barn, it is now inside except for when the splitting is being done.


----------



## Nixon (Oct 23, 2013)

I store mine outside when I'm going to be using it on a regular basis . When I'm done with it after a session , i wipe down the rail ,and wedge with a Very light coat of oil , check the engine oil and hyd oil , fill the tank ,and
cover the splitter with a tarp . I make sure that there is enough opening around the tarp to allow for a bit of air flow to keep down condensation . If it's not going to be used for an extended period , it's in the garage .


----------



## Halligan (Oct 23, 2013)

As stated above you can buy covers designed to cover log splitters. I think I've seen them sold in northern tool catalog. If you have nowhere to store it inside then you need to do whatever works. Even a small lean too will help keep the weather off of it.


----------



## Pdesjr (Oct 23, 2013)

I store mine outside under a cover.About 8 yrs now. Like Swampy says retract the cylinder.No problems so far


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Oct 24, 2013)

I know plenty of people who have stored their splitters outside for years.  Along with their tractors, back hoes, etc.  They make sure it's covered and rain can't get down the exhaust.  

Matt


----------



## tom dee (Oct 25, 2013)

Yep outdoors covered retracted etc last a lifetime  like till im dead life  not Mfgrs version of lifetime which might be only a few years


----------



## mellow (Oct 25, 2013)

I store mine outside with a tarp covering it,  no ill effects so far.  I would love to store it inside if I had the room.


----------



## tom dee (Oct 25, 2013)

Nah my inside space is too valuable for farm equip.etc just under a carport type affair is good enuff ..for lifetime storage of that type equip.. heck even my saws and other outdoor equip is stored this way my weed eater is 30 yrs old looks pretty much new .. course im in mild climate NC USA


----------



## Bacffin (Oct 26, 2013)

When I store equipment outdoors, I put some plywood down to help keep the moisture down under the tarp.  Works like a charm.


----------



## Paul L (Oct 26, 2013)

Geez I don't know anybody that keeps their splitter inside.   You fellers are pretty garaged up.  Mine is parked next to the truck ... the critters actually chewed through my serpentine belt but haven't touched the splitter.


----------



## Auzzie Gumtree (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks for all that guys - i don't know what i was worried about


----------



## NH_Wood (Oct 27, 2013)

I keep mine in the barn when not in use - but seen plenty stored outside under tarps and I'm guessing it works okay since I seen them in use each year. But, if there is room in an outbuilding, I'll choose that every time. Cheers!


----------



## bigoakhunter (Oct 29, 2013)

I have a splitter that my father-in-law and I built in 1979 and it has been stored outside all these years! The engine gets covered with a galvanized tub from the hardware,  (the kind you would put a keg of beer in) after each use. But besides that it still works after 34 years of sitting outside......


----------



## Whitepine2 (Oct 29, 2013)

Never stored inside no room should be inside but just cant do it. I put a plastic fish box over motor that's it been doing this way for years.


----------



## UncleJoe (Oct 29, 2013)

The only shelter mine has ever seen is the sheet of rubber I throw over it.


----------



## valley ranch (Oct 29, 2013)

I hope one day to have my splitter in a covered area. I've stored it outside for almost 30yrs. I do cover the motor with a plastic tub. Once it gets covered with snow I won't see it until march.


----------

